# Pax threatens to assault me because I won't help him jumpstart his car.



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.

I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."

Customer pauses for a couple seconds and then tells me he is going to physically assault me if he sees me. I tell him that I am going to call the police right now. He hangs up. Cancels the ride. I write a message into Uber about the guy and tell them they should pull the call to listen for themselves.

These riders are getting pretty crazy. No, I'm not going to jump start your car in the pouring rain for $3. For those who don't know jumpstarting cars can damage your vehicle. You have no idea what is wrong with the other person's vehicle. If you really want to help jumpstart cars you should get one of those separate instant boosters which use their own battery. But even then what if it doesn't work and the customer claims you ruined their car? Last issue is it is near the perfect set up for a carjacking. Think about it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


Yep, I know a friend who tried to jump start a buddy's car and damaged most his own electrical system including his car's computer. Turns out his buddy had a dead battery because a wire had come loose in the engine compartment and was touching the body.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Yep. Electrical problems are contagious!


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Not only have I had precisely this circumstance occur (though not in Florida, but Colorado at the time), the person had attempted multiple drivers. Due to their attitude, we had apparently all declined (I believe I was the 3rd attempt; driver #2 was still at the traffic light as I was leaving & asked if I’d also been requested over it). 
All that aside— the point you bring up regarding safety are on the mark. It indeed makes for an ideal carjacking scenario (some folks may not feel that, but region/location is significant). Also, yes— one can damage a vehicle; I’ve seen just how simple $7k in damage can occur to a newer model vehicle nowadays.

Desperation brings out the best and worst in folks. As for the assault threat— why some feel this sort of behavior is advantageous is beyond me. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me to make sure my booster is charged.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This has come up to me a few times over the years. I'm more of an entrepreneur so for me it's an opportunity. Of course never use jumper cables and your own car, that's asking for trouble. I have a separate booster that works great.

My offer is $20 cash upfront, no negotiation. When I was Ubering, I also made them cancel the ride so I got the cancel fee. Over the years I have more than paid for my booster. If someone is very vulnerable like a young teenage girl or a senior citizen (non uber related) then I do it free just to be a kind person.

I have 4 children who are young adults so I bought each one of them a booster to keep in their trunks so they never have to rely on anyone.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I know someone on this forum that jumpstarted a Prius and fried a fuse.

The dingbat moderator put the cables on backwards.

It cost me more than a hundred bux to fix my Prius.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> It cost me more than a hundred bux to fix my Prius.


.....i don't call them precious for nothing.......


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> My offer is $20 cash upfront, no negotiation. When I was Ubering, I also made them cancel the ride so I got the cancel fee. Over the years I have more than paid for my booster. If someone is very vulnerable like a young teenage girl or a senior citizen (non uber related) then I do it free just to be a kind person.


We keep a couple of those in the shop & at the office. For $20, you're letting them off cheap. I charge $35. If they call a tow truck, they're gonna pay at least $50 & maybe more . & if the car stalls & the tow truck guy's gotta hook it up again, he's gonna rip your ass off for another $50. If it stalls when I'm there, I ain't gonna charge you again.

Like you. it's no arguments no negotiation. $35 or you can push the sucker or pay the tow truck $50.

I've cut 'em a break, too, if they're old or some young girl on a lonely road.

I had 1 single mom w/4 kids once offer me a "favor" in exchange. She wasn't bad looking but I'm married & what goes around comes around & she looked like she was having a rough time of it, so I gave her the jump. She got 10 ft. & it stalled so I had to jump it again. I hope she made it home.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


I read an article a while back where some bag of *#%+s was promoting this very thing. Order an Uber if you need a jump to save yourself a AAA fee.

Although to be fair, article did say to offer your Uber $20 or something to do it. Said most drivers would jump at that chance. (No pun)


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’d do it for 20, letting the clock wind to to a cancel fee

I sure as heil don’t make anything on the ride at 60 cents a mile
I’d rather do jumps all day at 20 apiece


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

even 50 dollars. Its not worth it .
Dead battery on there car. This may damage your pcm engine computer over loading it . 
The alternator regulator or sense wire is now built into the engine pcm.
Fry that engine computer might cost you a grand ! 
Worth the risk for 50 ? 
If all goes well you just put a major strain on your alternator i will estimate taking a year of service away from its life .
A alternator today is 200 to 1200 . Worth jumping a car ? 
Now if you give your car gas to get the rpm higher its burning the alternator up it could take just 5 minutes to totally destroy it .
My info comes from me 22 years as a mechanic now retired .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> even 50 dollars. Its not worth it .
> Dead battery on there car. This may damage your pcm engine computer over loading it .
> The alternator regulator or sense wire is now built into the engine pcm.
> Fry that engine computer might cost you a grand !
> ...


50 years of jumping friends, neighbors, family and strangers for free
Never had an 1 issue.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

That's why I'm glad my Hybrid car doesn't even have a 12v battery.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I've never had one request but if I did have a bunch of them I would buy one of those boosters from Walmart that you plug-in at night.
Faster and quicker



Iann said:


> That's why I'm glad my Hybrid car doesn't even have a 12v battery.


My 61 xlch didn't have any battery 
Do you have to kick start your car?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


Pax are just entitled. I had one that wanted to turn my car into a moving van. Now they want you to become a discount roadside assistance service. At least the idiot cancelled and you got a cancellation fee.



Iann said:


> That's why I'm glad my Hybrid car doesn't even have a 12v battery.


What hybrid car is that?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> I've never had one request but if I did have a bunch of them I would buy one of those boosters from Walmart that you plug-in at night.
> Faster and quicker
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

2019 Hyundai Ioniq has a integrated 12v battery that is shared with the Hybrid battery. 
Sort of like how a partition works on a hard drive. 
It does NOT have a 12v battery.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

wallae said:


> 50 years of jumping friends, neighbors, family and strangers for free
> Never had an 1 issue.


50 years . Interesting debate . Until you said 50 years.
Do you think that cars have changed in the last 10 years ? 
Actually in the last 5 years cars made some major improvements .
Just 25 years ago if your car had 100k on it you junked it.
Glad you got lucky getting out cables . 
Instead tell them to fix there cars instead of jumping them.
https://www.mynrma.com.au/cars-and-.../why-jumpstarting-your-car-is-not-a-good-ideaHere is what google says . There not always correct . 
And what i posted above is accurate information about over heating your alternator .
But jumping batteries on cars built after 2000 might not be so smart. That's because newer vehicles contain as many as a dozen computers and even more digital devices. Jump-starting with cables connected to a running vehicle can create a voltage surge large enough to fry expensive computers in either vehicle.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

10 years ? 
Actually in the last 5 years

Lots of jumps in 5 and 10 years 
No problem


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't entertain that either..... well, as a matter a fact I wouldn't even pick up the call. They aren't paying enough to offer *any* out of ordinary request. I go to address provided, timer start, pax not there, too bad, gone... pax got stuff, gone... pax want car boosted, gone.... pax wants anything other than get in car (sober, clean and with mask on), gone.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

wallae said:


> 10 years ?
> Actually in the last 5 years
> 
> Lots of jumps in 5 and 10 years
> No problem


And i know of a guy that used to sell drugs. Never got busted.
Now he is serving 5 years . 3 more to go .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't entertain that either..... well, as a matter a fact I wouldn't even pick up the call. They aren't paying enough to offer *any* out of ordinary request. I go to address provided, timer start, pax not there, too bad, gone... pax got stuff, gone... pax want car boosted, gone.... pax wants anything other than get in car (sober, clean and with mask on), gone.


Bingo
I have a price list
No surge- nothing 
2 minutes away 3.75 surge 
7 minutes 5 surge
In some of our beach traffic I've never seen a surge high enough that I'll take.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> I read an article a while back where some bag of *#%+s was promoting this very thing. Order an Uber if you need a jump to save yourself a AAA fee.
> 
> Although to be fair, article did say to offer your Uber $20 or something to do it. Said most drivers would jump at that chance. (No pun)


Here's one of those articles:
https://findanyanswer.com/goto/451422
Unbelievable!


> [HEADING=1]3 Reasons Why You Should Call An Uber Instead Of A Towing Service To Jumpstart Your Car[/HEADING]
> 
> Uber does not really offer jumpstarting your car as part of their service. However, you can pay these Uber drivers for doing a simple help for the jumpstart services.
> 
> ...


$8 total! So the driver probably gets $4. We get to deal with this crap because of people like this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> even 50 dollars. Its not worth it .
> Dead battery on there car. This may damage your pcm engine computer over loading it .
> The alternator regulator or sense wire is now built into the engine pcm.
> Fry that engine computer might cost you a grand !
> ...


I think you missed the part where we said never use your own car but use a booster.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> And i know of a guy that used to sell drugs. Never got busted.
> Now he is serving 5 years . 3 more to go .


Maybe we should all stay in.
I know a guy who went out and got into a car crash


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

There's very little risk to jumping a car. Even if you connect a dead short, or connect it to the donor battery backwards, jumper cables themselves are very high gauge - you'll cook the cables, and maybe melt the clamp junctions - all that energy gets scrubbed off as heat in the cables/clamps.

Batteries all have internal resistance, there's a limit to how much current can flow out of a battery. Most starters operate damn near at this maximum current rate every time you start a car.

Hybrids are only somewhat special. Generally, the 12v battery in most hybrids is not a high amp 'starter' battery, but rather an auxiliary battery that's meant for keeping the security system on, and booting up the ECU until the hybrid pack kicks on. The hybrid pack is a high voltage pack, and there's a step down converter that lets the 12v battery charge from the HV pack. The problem with jumping from the aux battery is that it may not have enough amps to DIRECTLY start a traditional car.

The SAFEST way to jump another car with a hybrid is to hook up the hybrid aux battery to the donor car, turn on the hybrid to run, and leave the jumper cables connected to the donor car for several minutes. Then, disconnect the cables prior to attempting to turn over the donor car. This way, there's no possibility that the donor car will attempt to use current from the HV pack via the step down converter, potentially exceeding its rated ampacity (the actual HV pack has NO PROBLEM with engine starting amps)

That said, I've jumped my 2.4L Tacoma SEVERAL times from my Camry Hyrbid aux battery, without doing a charging procedure, with the cables connected while cranking the Tacoma WITHOUT ISSUE. However, the aux battery in the Camry is basically full size. 

With little knowledge and car, jumping another car with a Hybrid is basically a non-issue. Toyota may not recommend it, but it's because they realize the average motorist is going to be too stupid to follow directions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In 1975 this would not be an issue, your car will be just fine jumping someone else.

But is it 1975 still?

Like a ton of people have said there's a lot of things that can go wrong jump starting a car. I wouldn't risk my car giving a jump, i wouldn't risk frying out the taxi either, they'd give me hell for that.

And I wouldn't want the liability of jumping someone's car and being liable for blowing up their car.


So no, just no. There's not enough money in the world that makes me think it's a good idea.


Now taking someone on a round trip to Walmart to buy a new battery?

I'll do that in a heartbeat, I'll even wait while they are in the store making the purchase.


$25 and I'll take the battery out for them and put the new one in. (If I have the tools)


But am i going to jump your car?

Hell F.. no...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>€>Toyota may not recommend it, but it's because they realize the average motorist is going to be too stupid to follow directions.

And they said Uber drivers should absolutely not do it because....well...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> >>€>Toyota may not recommend it, but it's because they realize the average motorist is going to be too stupid to follow directions.
> 
> And they said Uber drivers should absolutely not do it because....


I am fairly confident that i am smart enough to jump start a car. But the odds of having the other guy stick his head in and start doing shit?

That's a risk I'm not willing to take.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's a risk I'm not willing to take.


But we let in some guy in a hoodie and mask at 2 am in horrible areas sitting behind you for 6 bucks &#129297;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Well if you want to risk it .
Practice social distancing 
Wear your mask . 
Get that 3 dollar fare for a jump .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well if you want to risk it .
> Practice social distancing
> Wear your mask .
> Get that 3 dollar fare for a jump .


Really
If I have a choice I would rather take 23.87 each for jumping all day than some of these people for 7.
I see less risks in the jumping

(3 bucks is a start of a ride or cancel fee not a jump)


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Here's one of those articles:
> https://findanyanswer.com/goto/451422
> Unbelievable!
> 
> $8 total! So the driver probably gets $4. We get to deal with this crap because of people like this.


Think of it as free advertising... ask the guy to pay you $50 to $80... tell him he would pay that to tow guy, so why you should accept any less. Same job.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Think of it as free advertising... ask the guy to pay you $50 to $80... tell him he would pay that to tow guy, so why you should accept any less. Same job.


Cabs open car doors here for extra money 25 bucks


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I call 911 to have the cops replace the light bulb in my refrigerator when it dies.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> even 50 dollars. Its not worth it .
> Dead battery on there car. This may damage your pcm engine computer over loading it .
> The alternator regulator or sense wire is now built into the engine pcm.
> Fry that engine computer might cost you a grand !
> ...


Yep the troll is back..Hey at least you referenced a source.

All that fear uncertainty and doubt from someone with 22 years experience....maybe you'd listen to someone with even more years in healthcare (CDC)saying dont go in public without wearing a mask, but nope.

I've jump started cars a lot and never had a problem. Based on your logic you obviously must not know what you are talking about. How can you expect anyone to follow your recomendations based on experience without you doing the same in others experienced scenarios(contagious diseases)?

Aren't lives more important than a car electrical system? Dont those health professionals with decades of experience have some idea what they are talking about?



kingcorey321 said:


> Well if you want to risk it .
> Practice social distancing
> Wear your mask .
> Get that 3 dollar fare for a jump .


wait, now your advocating for wearing a mask? And I'm the troll?



JPaiva said:


> Yep the troll is back..Hey at least you referenced a source.
> 
> All that fear uncertainty and doubt from someone with 22 years experience....maybe you'd listen to someone with even more years in healthcare (CDC)saying dont go in public without wearing a mask, but nope.
> 
> ...


what a phony


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


You're a veteran driver and you made a major rookie mistake in continuing to offer a ride to a pax who was giving you an argument. To make matters worse, he told you upfront he didn't want a ride.

I can't say I'm surprised it ended the way it did.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yep, I know a friend who tried to jump start a buddy's car and damaged most his own electrical system including his car's computer. Turns out his buddy had a dead battery because a wire had come loose in the engine compartment and was touching the body.


yes my sister, I've had that happen to me a couple of times where someone tried to have me jump start a car and I told them that I would love to but my Prius won't even jump start a car. And although I didn't get yelled at they did get quite upset my car is unable to do jump starts.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Another issue that hasn’t been brought up yet is the proper connection, sequence and disconnection of the cables. 

Many years ago I remember someone connecting cables to my car. One of the connections caused sparks to fly. He said “Oops!” And my confidence suddenly plummeted.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I know someone on this forum that jumpstarted a Prius and fried a fuse.
> 
> The dingbat moderator put the cables on backwards.
> 
> It cost me more than a hundred bux to fix my Prius.


That's nuthin'. You got lucky.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Don’t give Uber any ideas next Uber Boost option jump start cars lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Don't give Uber any ideas next Uber Boost option jump start cars lol


That's way down on the list so no worries. They are close to releasing:

Uber massage, where a driver will come to your pick up location and give a massage before the ride.
Uber janitor, where the driver will come, empty the garbages and put your trash curbside before the ride.
Uber hair removal, where the driver will shave the hair off your back or other hard to reach place before the ride.
Uber cream and ointment treatment, where the driver will apply any topical ointments needed such as for hemorrhoid or psoriasis treatments before the ride.
These 4 are coming out very soon. Signing up can be very lucrative as I'm sure they will be very fair with the money you'll get.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This has come up to me a few times over the years. I'm more of an entrepreneur so for me it's an opportunity. Of course never use jumper cables and your own car, that's asking for trouble. I have a separate booster that works great.
> 
> My offer is $20 cash upfront, no negotiation. When I was Ubering, I also made them cancel the ride so I got the cancel fee. Over the years I have more than paid for my booster. If someone is very vulnerable like a young teenage girl or a senior citizen (non uber related) then I do it free just to be a kind person.
> 
> I have 4 children who are young adults so I bought each one of them a booster to keep in their trunks so they never have to rely on anyone.


I have done several jump starts with my jump box. I charge them accordingly based off how I feel at the moment and based off their attitude. Some get a free jump and some pay as much as $50.00. I do require them to cancel the trip so I get paid the cancel fee, just be careful that it is done quick enough otherwise you won't get paid because you took too long to get there.

I have done a few services for a fee:

Jump starts
Gas runs
Change tire


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.


F no.

Now if I didn't know until I arrived and he's handing me $50, maybe. But then again, I'm not trusting HIM to hook up the cables correctly, and I'M not doing it in a heavy rain. I have no sympathy for someone too cheap to call the right service provider to get a jump.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

You done the right thing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Here’s the scenario I see. I tell the customer I’ll jump their car but I’ll hook everything up.

I get the hookups on car #1 halfway done and the guy quickly hooks car #2 backwards and while I’m looking at what he just did he runs to the drivers seat and hits the ignition.


Snap crackle and pop...


And my car is toast because Uber customer decides to hook up half of it himself and rush job the jump.

$500 damage to my car. (2 minor sensors plus a tow)


Now the dipstick damaged a couple relays in his car to, from it being hooked up backwards.


Now because he hired me through Uber to do the job he puts in a claim with Uber through the “I had an accident” feature to get Uber to cover the damage. There’s no stopping him.


Are you starting to see the theme yet?



Uber goes and claws back $100s of my earnings to fix dippy’s car and I’m forking over $100s to fix my own car because he got impatient and hooked up his car backwards after I told him specifically to let me hook it up.




Sure it doesn’t take a rocket scientist to jump start a car... but we are dealing with the average idiot here, and on average half of Americans are below average intelligence.


And if your ordering an Uber to jumpstart a car I’d suspect that your below typical intelligence.



So really... assuming you could garuntee it’s done properly and could successfully wrangle the idiot who is asking for a jump...


I think your asking for trouble.





Now on to scenario #2. The far more devious scenario.






What if a total paxhole already has a fried computer?

If I try and fail to jump his car and there’s already something wrong with it he’s going to blame me for ruining his car with my ineptitude.


Under consumer protection laws I’m liable.... if I was insuring me I’d settle out of court and just pay to get the guys car fixed, as I would probobly lose in court.


So... in a scenario #2 I’m paying to fix his car and it wasn’t even me in the first place. And I’m almost certain insurance wouldn’t cover this.



But it gets worse...


Scenario 2.5

The customer knows there’s something wrong with one of the systems that’s at risk of damage from a bad jump. And he calls foe a jump start for the sole purpose of suing me.

“Stevie your being paranoid”.. but am I really?

If I can imagine this scam I’m sure an actual con artist can to.





So I ask... liability? Is it worth it to jump people? No... no it’s not. Tow truck companies have insurance to protect themselves for liability. If not they generate $1,000s a week in $50-150 tows, lockouts, jumps, ect to be able to survive a $500-1000 hit from screwing up every now and then.

Doing this business? 1 tow exceeds the revenue from half a days driving.




I make it a Habit of thinking of the worst case scenario.


I’ve been in a hit and run,
I’ve been rammed by a customer with a shopping cart full of groceries.
I’ve been shot twice, have 3 Purple Hearts and a prosthetic leg.

I have to testify in a murder trial...

I’ve had to violently respond to violent passengers.



So Stevie... worst case scenario?... yeah that about sums up my life...



So no... call AAA for your GD jumpstart cause I ain’t doing it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I was driving down a remote section of road with ne cell service. I was flagged down by a female passenger that needed help with a flat tire. I told her sorry I can't help because of liability reasons. I tell her when I get to a place with a signal I will call the local authorities for her.

I drive off. About 10 minutes later I get a phone signal and call the State Highway patrol to alert them to this person stuck on the side of the road. Later that nigh I'm watching the local news and this ladies face is plastered all over the TV screen. She was raped and murdered on this remote road because she had a flat tire she could not change herself. About 20 minutes later the authorities are knocking on my door, they take me to the station and question me as I was her last known contact and someone else passing by saw me sitting there talking to her.

I live in a small community and the story spreads like wildfire, half the community thinks I rapped and murdered her, the other half thinks I am a low life for not helping her and blame me, not the real killer for her death.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Don't give Uber any ideas next Uber Boost option jump start cars lol


Will it have a surge? :wink::x3:


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You're a veteran driver and you made a major rookie mistake in continuing to offer a ride to a pax who was giving you an argument. To make matters worse, he told you upfront he didn't want a ride.
> 
> I can't say I'm surprised it ended the way it did.


Yeah I probably shouldn't have offered to take him to work but I was honestly just trying to be nice to the guy as up to that point he wasn't all that bad (and this was in a decent area). The threat at the end was pretty shocking to me. I had not expected that. At most I thought he was going to ask me to cancel and I would have to explain that, no, he needs to do that.

The problem is I suspect that much of the public sees us as "beneath them" so when we get "uppity" they see it as a personal insult.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> The problem is I suspect that much of the public sees us as "beneath them" so when we get "uppity" they see it as a personal insult.


This is so true in many levels.


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

I used to carry a jumper box, charged $10 on nice days and $25 on rainy days, got a good number of these calls, even got repeat calls. Then an a-hole on a rainy day, complains about the $25, but pays it, I go to jump his car, starter makes a loud clunk, nothing happens, I look at his oil stick, nothing on it, I grab the belt, can't turn the engine. Tell him I think his engine is seized, take off the box and give him back his $25. He won't cancel the trip, so I do further down the road. The app asks why and I say other. I am accepting a trip later and the app goes off-line and the phone rings, says it Lyft, so I answer. It's a Allstate adjuster, she asks how I was doing and did anything happen while I was driving today, I say not that I recall (standard answer when I don't know what any call is about). She tells me they have a complaint that I seized someone's engine, then plays for me the call where I say, "I might be able to help". I got pulled (deactivated) for 2 months and had to listen to a video about the proper things a driver should do. The a-hole was given my information and tried to sue me in Small Claims court for damage to his car's engine. He even had a lawyer, who asked me questions leading up to my part in his cars demize, then he asked the question that had the case dismissed, he asked "what experience do you have, that allows you to know you did not cause the problem that his clients cars car eventually ended up having"? When I answered, the lawyer turned white as a sheet, I said I was an ASE certified auto mechanic for 25 years prior. The Lawyer now stumbled and asked if I could prove that. I said yes and showed the judge my ASE Cert Card from my wallet. You see I said, I developed some arthritis as I jot older and cut down working as a mechanic. The Judge asked me if I needed to ask any questions, if not, he was ready to rule.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> .....i don't call them precious for nothing.......


In this case it wasn't the Prius fault. I've jump started it a couple times before and knew the consequences putting on the cables backwards.

I knew putting on the cables backward would fry the main fuse. I was just negligent.

Like @UberBastid wrote I'm lucky it was just the fuse that blew. I could have also fried the inverter which is a couple grand if I remember correctly.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

TheRedGranade said:


> He even had a lawyer, who asked me questions leading up to my part in his cars demize, then he asked the question that had the case dismissed, he asked "what experience do you have, that allows you to know you did not cause the problem that his clients cars car eventually ended up having"? When I answered, the lawyer turned white as a sheet, I said I was an ASE certified auto mechanic for 25 years prior. The Lawyer now stumbled and asked if I could prove that. I said yes and showed the judge my ASE Cert Card from my wallet. You see I said, I developed some arthritis as I jot older and cut down working as a mechanic. The Judge asked me if I needed to ask any questions, if not, he was ready to rule


Good for you. Seems to me the lawyer didn't do his part in getting a background check on you that would have determined how the case could have gone.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

For fifty bucks you can buy one of those small battery JumpStart appliances at Walmart, they even come with mini cables, and even charge via USB cable. The point being you do not have to connect them to your car


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me a couple years ago, I picked up at a large hotel and 2 women in their 20's get in one sits in front with me and that surprised me, so after they get in the one in the front starts telling me that they are about 2 miles away at an area everyone parties parked in a parking lot, I am like ok to my self another 3.00 run how exciting especially when I thought it was a airport run, then she says sir would you mind giving me a jump start my car battery died last night. Now it's around 10:30AM in the heart of the season here, so I say I can jump you but I will have to charge you 10.00 for jump, she is like oh my god you would charge us, I reply yes I have to, then here it comes you are not a very nice man are you, I said yes I am but this is a business not charity work, oh my god again, no threat but so upset that I won't do it for free, ha ha ha..........


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm in FL on the east coast so we are getting a lot of rain from the tropical storm. I get a request about mile away. Uber says it is a four minute trip (oh great!). After about a minute of driving the pax calls me and says the address is wrong and then tells me he doesn't need a ride. He just wants me to jump start his car so he can get to work.
> 
> I politely explain that we are just here to drive people and that I can't jump start his car. I don't even have jumper cables. He tells me he has some. I again tell him that we are not here to do that and that I would gladly drive him to work if he wants. He continues trying to get me to jump start his car. I finally tell him, "No, especially not in the pouring rain. We're just not here to do that. Youshould probably call AAA or someone like that to help you do that."
> 
> ...


Crazy people everywhere, not just in locked wards.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tmart said:


> For fifty bucks you can buy one of those small battery JumpStart appliances at Walmart, they even come with mini cables, and even charge via USB cable. The point being you do not have to connect them to your car


I actually had one for a while but I suspect a passenger stole it out of my trunk one day. I drive a compact and there is nowhere else to put it.

But see above for TheRedGranade's reply for another reason not to do it. They can try to blame you if something goes wrong.

I've used my old booster a couple times to help passengers but if I do get another one I doubt I will do it for anyone short of someone in an absolute destitute condition who has little choice.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TheRedGranade said:


> I used to carry a jumper box, charged $10 on nice days and $25 on rainy days, got a good number of these calls, even got repeat calls. Then an a-hole on a rainy day, complains about the $25, but pays it, I go to jump his car, starter makes a loud clunk, nothing happens, I look at his oil stick, nothing on it, I grab the belt, can't turn the engine. Tell him I think his engine is seized, take off the box and give him back his $25. He won't cancel the trip, so I do further down the road. The app asks why and I say other. I am accepting a trip later and the app goes off-line and the phone rings, says it Lyft, so I answer. It's a Allstate adjuster, she asks how I was doing and did anything happen while I was driving today, I say not that I recall (standard answer when I don't know what any call is about). She tells me they have a complaint that I seized someone's engine, then plays for me the call where I say, "I might be able to help". I got pulled (deactivated) for 2 months and had to listen to a video about the proper things a driver should do. The a-hole was given my information and tried to sue me in Small Claims court for damage to his car's engine. He even had a lawyer, who asked me questions leading up to my part in his cars demize, then he asked the question that had the case dismissed, he asked "what experience do you have, that allows you to know you did not cause the problem that his clients cars car eventually ended up having"? When I answered, the lawyer turned white as a sheet, I said I was an ASE certified auto mechanic for 25 years prior. The Lawyer now stumbled and asked if I could prove that. I said yes and showed the judge my ASE Cert Card from my wallet. You see I said, I developed some arthritis as I jot older and cut down working as a mechanic. The Judge asked me if I needed to ask any questions, if not, he was ready to rule.


There we go....

The reason I won't jump someone's car. Something was wrong with it before they attempted a jump and they tried to sue after.

The thing is I'm not a certified mechanic and I'd really struggle in front of the judge defending myself. Worst case scenario? Well I've had the worst case scenario happen enough times to be able to predict it. It comes down to liability and being liable for any damage if your charging money for a service.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I always carry this little thing to help drivers in needs.
Give me $20 for jump start or call AAA. Cash first.

I will never allow to do jump start from my car battery. Jump start could have shorten battery life at least.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I knew putting on the cables backward would fry the main fuse. I was just negligent.


in my career as an IT Manager 98% of all problems were 'user error'. Just saying.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Just happened to me now, pax wanting a jump start, cancelled the ride


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kevin G said:


> Just happened to me now, pax wanting a jump start, cancelled the ride


why I have a AAA card. Generally pays for itself.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Here's one of those articles:
> https://findanyanswer.com/goto/451422
> Unbelievable!
> 
> $8 total! So the driver probably gets $4. We get to deal with this crap because of people like this.


Probably min fare even if we "keep the meter running" so more like $2.47 than $4.

$1.50 for showing up, 5 minute to jump at $0.15 each. That is less than min fare.

Uber still gets collects $8 because that is about the minimum a customer gets charged.

Better to cancel as no show than run the meter. Then you get $3.75 and pax pays only $5


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> why I have a AAA card. Generally pays for itself.


Most car insurance companies offer the same or better service at a more affordable price, with Travelers I pay $29 a year for the same service as AAA, but with a 100 miles free towing. The service is much faster than AAA, they come out within 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheRedGranade said:


> The service is much faster than AAA, they come out within 15 to 20 minutes.


you can pry my AAA card from my dying hands...maybe. :thumbup:


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

LOL, a couple years ago I was in the PHX staging lot and another driver had a dead battery. He walked around to almost all the cars in the smallish lot before finally finding someone who'd give him a jump. As I recall, he was offering $10. I declined.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Same thing happened to me with out the threat, 2 20 something women gave me a 3.00 run and asked me to jump them, I said sure with a 10.00 cash charge and then it got ugly, this isn't charity work ladies pay up or shut up.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yep, I know a friend who tried to jump start a buddy's car and damaged most his own electrical system including his car's computer. Turns out his buddy had a dead battery because a wire had come loose in the engine compartment and was touching the body.


In the old days, jumping a car was a neighborly thing to do. But since technology has made it into the auto, jumping from car to car is never a good idea.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> In the old days, jumping a car was a neighborly thing to do. But since technology has made it into the auto, jumping from car to car is never a good idea.


I have, and restore vintage autos so I know you mean. :smiles:

Good 'ol days when cars weren't plastic and computerized.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> even 50 dollars. Its not worth it .
> Dead battery on there car. This may damage your pcm engine computer over loading it .
> The alternator regulator or sense wire is now built into the engine pcm.
> Fry that engine computer might cost you a grand !
> ...


On my first vehicle i replaced the alternator for $13 including labor. I did have to pick up the part at the junk yard (cost = $5)
The remaining $8 was for a case of Meister Brau Beer for the "mechanic" &#128526;



Blatherskite said:


> I call 911 to have the cops replace the light bulb in my refrigerator when it dies.


Are you from Portland and did you call 911 during a Lyft ride last week? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;



Seamus said:


> That's way down on the list so no worries. They are close to releasing:
> 
> Uber massage, where a driver will come to your pick up location and give a massage before the ride.
> Uber janitor, where the driver will come, empty the garbages and put your trash curbside before the ride.
> ...


I cant wait for Uber to dispatch "Janitor" to clean my puker and the request comes to me!!! FFS



Lissetti said:


> I have, and restore vintage autos so I know you mean. :smiles:
> 
> Good 'ol days when cars weren't plastic and computerized.


I believe there is a market for cars that are "shells" and the driver brings the "computer" to the vehicle.

Sort of like a computer network that utilizes dumb terminals

I envision a Tesla style Computer tablet that travels with the user(driver).

Could be great for fleet vehicles. All sorts of options, even models, can be "downloaded".


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

SHalester said:


> in my career as an IT Manager 98% of all problems were 'user error'. Just saying.


That's what we call a PICNIC situation, *P*roblem* I*n *C*hair *N*ot *I*n *C*omputer.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Also I would like to add there was a time I needed a jump start and ordered an Uber - sent a message to the driver stating, I left my lights on and need a jump start, I will tip ten bucks cash also if this is cool with you. If not I will just cancel and try again. The driver replied within a few seconds said no problem. I got my jump and went on my way and gave him the ten bucks as promised


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tmart said:


> Also I would like to add there was a time I needed a jump start and ordered an Uber - sent a message to the driver stating, I left my lights on and need a jump start, I will tip ten bucks cash also if this is cool with you. If not I will just cancel and try again. The driver replied within a few seconds said no problem. I got my jump and went on my way and gave him the ten bucks as promised


I've actually helped people out too and did it without even asking for any extra compensation. One guy was going to do a round trip to Autozone to get a battery. I had my booster then (before a pax stole it out of my trunk) so just asked if he wanted a boost. Everything went fine and I think he gave me $5-$10 or so without my asking. But that was daylight, beautiful weather, and the guy was already in my car anyway. As I recall I think I let him hook it up so if he damaged his vehicle it was on him.


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> In the old days, jumping a car was a neighborly thing to do. But since technology has made it into the auto, jumping from car to car is never a good idea.


If you give someone a jump from an electric car or hybrid, you can turn their car into a raging inferno. Only safe way is to do it from a 12v all time power plug (cigarette lighter in days past), with the car turned off. Otherwise if you are not familiar with all of your vehicles intricacies, you might be jumping the other car with 36 volts, smoke then fire will result.



cumonohito said:


> That's what we call a PICNIC situation, *P*roblem* I*n *C*hair *N*ot *I*n *C*omputer.


Or when the chair makes the PC go to "Porn Hub" to often and picks up nasty bugs.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

A note to the elder generation: forget about jump starting ANY modern car. At least, not by using anything or any method that involves opening the hood and hooking up cables.

According to Scotty Kilmer, a career mechanic who often posts on YouTube, doing so will likely fry your car’s computer.
Instead, use a Capacitor bank that plugs into the dead cars cigarette lighter socket.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Second best reason why you should use stick-shift - no cables needed!


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

hooj said:


> Second best reason why you should use stick-shift - no cables needed!


2010 and up are required to have a clutch cut out switch to the ignition, won't start unless you go over 5 miles a hour and after it starts you need to immediately depress the clutch or it will stall.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

TheRedGranade said:


> 2010 and up are required to have a clutch cut out switch to the ignition, won't start unless you go over 5 miles a hour and after it starts you need to immediately depress the clutch or it will stall.


Sounds like the good old days. Press the clutch, give her a push, put her in gear and off you go.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> I've actually helped people out too and did it without even asking for any extra compensation. One guy was going to do a round trip to Autozone to get a battery. I had my booster then (before a pax stole it out of my trunk) so just asked if he wanted a boost. Everything went fine and I think he gave me $5-$10 or so without my asking. But that was daylight, beautiful weather, and the guy was already in my car anyway. As I recall I think I let him hook it up so if he damaged his vehicle it was on him.


I had a situation back around 2007 and I needed a jump after a heavy night of partying in the morning, so I called a cab company and they charged me 10. for the jump and I was happy to pay it, here it is 13 years later and customers complaining about a 10. fee for a jump, screw you walk, honestly all prices need to go back to taxi days, these people just want to use and abuse us, it's the American way unfortunately.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Iann said:


> That's why I'm glad my Hybrid car doesn't even have a 12v battery.


What type of Hybrid - Prius, cMax, and so on. All Hybrids as far as I know has a 12v to supply cars none Engine fuctions.

I know my Prius and my son's Ford C-Max does


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Huh. I wouldn't even think twice about jumpstarting somebody's car under most circumstances. I carry a jump pack, and I've done it for strangers in parking lots for free, any time I've been asked.

However... If I was driving for Uber and showed up to pick somebody and they wanted a jump instead of a ride? Yeah, I'd have quoted a cash price. That one wouldn't have been a freebie.

(Yeah, not doing Uber right now, and not until this pandemic ends. No strangers in my car this year. Maybe I'll do it again once there's a vaccine, if we ever get CA perks here.)



TheRedGranade said:


> 2010 and up are required to have a clutch cut out switch to the ignition, won't start unless you go over 5 miles a hour and after it starts you need to immediately depress the clutch or it will stall.


So, a bit of solder and some heat shrink to fix that?

With all the disadvantages a stick shift has, there's no way I'd give up one of the few advantages.


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

phoneguy said:


> I know my Prius and my son's Ford C-Max does


Wow, apparently you don't. Your Prius has 201 volts, the engine runs on 288 to 600 volts converted, the gauge cluster runs on 24 volts and your cigarette lighter or 12v power plug runs on just two battery clusters with with heavy diodes to keep power from the other batteries back. If you do something stupid like live transfer to another vehicle that starts with a alternator with a bad rectifier bridge or voltage regulator and fry your diodes, you will fry your Prius batteries and some of the electrical infrastructure.
Your C-Max has a 300 volt battery pack and is more vulnerable than the Prius, because it uses the electrical system to regulate and monitor to your 12 volt systems and power plug. The C-Max has been pledged with High Tech electrical failures caused by their owners, but blamed on the vehicles. Not sure, but I heard Ford was replacing the line.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yep, I know a friend who tried to jump start a buddy's car and damaged most his own electrical system including his car's computer. Turns out his buddy had a dead battery because a wire had come loose in the engine compartment and was touching the body.


I drive a luxury car. No way I'm giving you a jump.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> I drive a luxury car. No way I'm giving you a jump.


I also own a 1969 VW Bug. I feel the same way. Yes, someone actually asked me if I could jump their modern model stalled car in the parking lot of a grocery store with my Bug. I'm not jumping anyone in any of my cars. That's what jump boxes are for, for those who feel they wanna stop and help people out.


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I also own a 1969 VW Bug. I feel the same way. Yes, someone actually asked me if I could jump their modern model stalled car in the parking lot of a grocery store with my Bug. I'm not jumping anyone in any of my cars. That's what jump boxes are for, for those who feel they wanna stop and help people out.
> 
> View attachment 528466


Way ahead of you. Purchased five of these on a closeout right after last Christmas for $39.99 each, at a local inexpensive food store. I put a 12v Power Outlet (cigarette lighter outlet) in the Trunk of my wife and daughters cars that works from the ignition and keeps them fully charged for when they are needed to jump or fill a tire. I taught them all how to use them. I've seen them fill tires and help out neighbors with them. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheRedGranade said:


> Way ahead of you. Purchased five of these on a closeout right after last Christmas for $39.99 each, at a local inexpensive food store. I put a 12v Power Outlet (cigarette lighter outlet) in the Trunk of my wife and daughters cars that works from the ignition and keeps them fully charged for when they are needed to jump or fill a tire. I taught them all how to use them. I've seen them fill tires and help out neighbors with them. Peace of mind is priceless.
> 
> View attachment 530037


Yep I was at World Mission with my mom and her church lady friends and the workers were giving out a bunch of these which had been donated, by Dewalt no less!

The ladies at first declined the offer because they didn't know what they were. I reached over and took one and handed it to one of my mom's friends and told her what it was. She was immediately grateful and I told her I would show her how to use it. She then turned to the other church ladies and told them to take one as well, which they all did.

It's looking to be a cold winter this year. With so many people staying at home this year, and cars sitting idle for weeks on end, these will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Just give them ubers support number and tell him he has to call for uber repair truck to come,cancel the ride due to safety concerns over him threatening you. Uber will ask immediately about your unsafe condition and you wont get the cancel fee but you wont get a hit on your cancel rate. Cut your losses and drive away.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Iann said:


> That's why I'm glad my Hybrid car doesn't even have a 12v battery.


A hybrid without a 12 V battery?? I had a call to pick up an individual in the middle of the day. He's trying to get to work his wife took the car his truck needed a jump. I pulled up I made money on going to him. I jumped the car and he said... I will give you a tip on the app and he did and it was fine at $20. Don't know what you guys are thinking about $40 or $50 for a jump on a car that's out of sight and outrageous


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

TheSuperUber said:


> I will give you a tip on the app


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Iann said:


> That's why I'm glad my Hybrid car doesn't even have a 12v battery.


You sure about that? My Chevrolet Volt had a 12 volt battery for all the non propulsion power needs.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheSuperUber said:


> A hybrid without a 12 V battery?? I had a call to pick up an individual in the middle of the day. He's trying to get to work his wife took the car his truck needed a jump. I pulled up I made money on going to him. I jumped the car and he said... I will give you a tip on the app and he did and it was fine at $20. Don't know what you guys are thinking about $40 or $50 for a jump on a car that's out of sight and outrageous


And still less than calling road service.


----------



## TheRedGranade (Oct 27, 2020)

Boston Bill said:


> You sure about that? My Chevrolet Volt had a 12 volt battery for all the non propulsion power needs.


That 12v battery on the Volt is still connected to the main system to maintain the battery, any stupid move could cause a system failure and very expensive repairs.


----------



## NJ Cowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

I keep a portable battery in my trunk that is for me and only me and a possible exception for close friends and family members.

I would not *under any circumstances *use my car battery to jump a strangers car. Too many variables that can go wrong.

I plan ahead and have roadside assistance through my insurance policy and carry a portable battery. The cheapskate pax have the same opportunities l do so why should their laziness and failure to plan become my problem. Call AAA you cheapskate!


----------

